# East Bay to Yosemite Routes



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for route suggestions from East Bay to Yosemite. The route I mapped out will take me through Altamont Pass - Oakdale - Groveland and into Yosemite Valley via hwy 120. For cycling roads is this the best option or should I be looking into going hwy 140? 

My daily plan:
Day 1.Danville-Oakdale 
Day 2.Oakdale-Groveland
Day 3.Groveland-Yosemite Valley 

I am shooting for a September date. 

Thanks.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I've had luck finding routes by entering the start and finish in Google Maps and then clicking the bike button.

And be sure to take Old Priest Grade Road.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I haven't done this ride but the people I know who have done it started in Concord and they used 120.

Starting in Concord, they took Clayton Road to Marsh Creek Road to Camino Diablo to Byron Road and then worked their way over to 120.


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> I've had luck finding routes by entering the start and finish in Google Maps and then clicking the bike button.
> 
> And be sure to take Old Priest Grade Road.


That's what I did and it gave me three choices. 120 seemed to be the most direct. Is it that much faster going up Old Priest Grade than taking the new route?


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

slow.climber said:


> I haven't done this ride but the people I know who have done it started in Concord and they used 120.
> 
> Starting in Concord, they took Clayton Road to Marsh Creek Road to Camino Diablo to Byron Road and then worked their way over to 120.


Thanks for the info and for confirming 120. My plan is to take Camino out to Highland, over to Altamont and make my way to 120 via Oakdale.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

LJ0913 said:


> Is it that much faster going up Old Priest Grade than taking the new route?


Definitly.

Check out the Riverbank Wine and Cheese Century route.

Riverbank Cheese and Wine Century in Riverbank, CA | MapMyRide

It's a loop that goes through Oakdale and passes by Old Priest Grade (at Moccasin). The top of the loop parallels 120 to Knights Ferry, then goes on 120 for a while, then heads out into the hills to Chinese Camp where you pick up 120 again.

The bottom of the loop is more scenic and rural, but longer.

Enjoy.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I rode Yosemite Valley back to the south bay back in the mid-80s. Did 120, down the old Priest Grade, 108 to Oakdale and then took various back roads through the valley and went up Corral Hollow/Tesla Rd. into Livermore and Calaveras Rd. back to south bay. Took 15 hrs. of riding, starting in the dark in Yosemite and finishing up just before sundown the same day.


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

4Crawler said:


> I rode Yosemite Valley back to the south bay back in the mid-80s. Did 120, down the old Priest Grade, 108 to Oakdale and then took various back roads through the valley and went up Corral Hollow/Tesla Rd. into Livermore and Calaveras Rd. back to south bay. Took 15 hrs. of riding, starting in the dark in Yosemite and finishing up just before sundown the same day.


Wow. That would be a big day. I plan on lugging my gear with me. (Mini tour) so I'll break it up in 3 days.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

LJ0913 said:


> Wow. That would be a big day. I plan on lugging my gear with me. (Mini tour) so I'll break it up in 3 days.


Yes, you'll need a couple of days at least carrying gear, lots of climbing towards the end. At least you'll have a good tail wind across the central valley, sounds like a fun ride.

Yes, that a long day indeed. First 100 miles to Oakdale took 5 hrs. (mostly down hill) then the 2nd 100 took 10 hrs. Hit the afternoon west winds in the valley and going up Corral Hollow Rd., I remember being in my lowest gear riding up a 1-2% grade, those head winds were fierce ripping down the canyon.

That was my last training ride before hiking the John Muir Trail the following week. I drove my truck up to Yosemite Valley, parked it and then rode the bike back home. Then 3 weeks later, after hiking up from Mt. Whitney, picked up the truck and drove home.


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

4Crawler said:


> Yes, you'll need a couple of days at least carrying gear, lots of climbing towards the end. At least you'll have a good tail wind across the central valley, sounds like a fun ride.
> 
> Yes, that a long day indeed. First 100 miles to Oakdale took 5 hrs. (mostly down hill) then the 2nd 100 took 10 hrs. Hit the afternoon west winds in the valley and going up Corral Hollow Rd., I remember being in my lowest gear riding up a 1-2% grade, those head winds were fierce ripping down the canyon.
> 
> That was my last training ride before hiking the John Muir Trail the following week. I drove my truck up to Yosemite Valley, parked it and then rode the bike back home. Then 3 weeks later, after hiking up from Mt. Whitney, picked up the truck and drove home.


Sounds like an awesome adventure! Any photos from both trips online?


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Old Priest Grade may not be a good idea. Fair warning.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

LJ0913 said:


> Sounds like an awesome adventure! Any photos from both trips online?


Sorry did not take any pictures of either trip. Pre-digital camera days and I chose not to carry a camera on the 2 week hike after the bike ride. I had 90+ pounds of gear and food on the pack for 2 weeks of unsupported travel. 

One thing I do recall of that trip, after hiking 2 weeks at 10,000' average with a heavy pack, I ended up losing about 20 lbs. When I got back, I went out for a ride on one of my typical climbs (Page Mill Road) and wow, I just flew up that hill like it was not even there. After that, I can appreciate the power/weight ratio and altitude training aspects of bicycle racing. Only problem was about 2 weeks after getting back from that trip, I came down with some sort of strep infection and by the time I recovered from that I had lost most of the conditioning.


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

YZ 343 said:


> Old Priest Grade may not be a good idea. Fair warning.


Besides no shoulder and dangerous blind turns, why not? What route would you suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

4Crawler said:


> Hit the afternoon west winds in the valley and going up Corral Hollow Rd., I remember being in my lowest gear riding up a 1-2% grade, those head winds were fierce ripping down the canyon.


Coral Hollow is a tough climb in warmer months. As you come around a corner about 2/3rds of the way up, the grade ramps up to about 12% and stays above 10% for the rest of the climb. And to make things even more fun, you get a nice stiff headwind at the same time. There's a reason all those windmills are located nearby. I often do a loop that goes over Coral Hollow/Tesla and comes back over Patterson Pass. Going downhill headed east on the Patterson Pass hill is a lot of fun with those summer winds pushing you along.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

LJ0913 said:


> Besides no shoulder and dangerous blind turns, why not? What route would you suggest?
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't be super worried about cars, because they will be going slow. With a lot of gear on your bike it would be hard to make it without walking, plus it could be over 100 degrees in september in Mocasin. The only other option really is New Priest Grade(hwy 120). 3 miles longer, wider and much less steep. I would think about going through La Grange via highway 132. Take back roads to Waterford if possible, then take 132 all the way through La Grange and up to Coulterville. Cross hwy 49 and go through downtown Coulterville and up to Priest-Coulterville Rd and up to hwy 120 and then on to Groveland. Stop at the Iron Door for a cold one. You earned it no matter what route you take.


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

YZ 343 said:


> I wouldn't be super worried about cars, because they will be going slow. With a lot of gear on your bike it would be hard to make it without walking, plus it could be over 100 degrees in september in Mocasin. The only other option really is New Priest Grade(hwy 120). 3 miles longer, wider and much less steep. I would think about going through La Grange via highway 132. Take back roads to Waterford if possible, then take 132 all the way through La Grange and up to Coulterville. Cross hwy 49 and go through downtown Coulterville and up to Priest-Coulterville Rd and up to hwy 120 and then on to Groveland. Stop at the Iron Door for a cold one. You earned it no matter what route you take.


Thank you, YZ. Just the info I was looking for. I'll check that on the map. Honestly, the weather really didn't come to mind. I'll check into average for Sep. Maybe post pone to October......


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Once while driving home from Yosemite, I was stopped at the bottom of OPG waiting for a break in traffic, when a guy on a very loaded touring bike waved at me to get my attention. He asked me which road went to Yosemite, and I pointed to OPG. Driving away I looked in my rearview mirror, and he was starting to go up it.
BWAAAAAAA HA HA HAAAA!!!! (**slaps knee**)

If I were riding to Yosemite Valley, I'd take the middle route from Mariposa.


----------

